# Gts 350m



## pbareges (Feb 8, 2011)

hi there

thank you very much for this great piece of software. i have a 3d toshiba laptop with nvidia gts 350m on windows 7 x64 and i try to find a way to extract vbios to play with voltage in nibitor. nvflash 5.1 to 5.95 (tried a bunch of them) gives me the EEPROM not found error, nibitor gives me the driver error because of win7 x64 and gpu-z gives me the *Bios reading not supported on this device*. as you seem to support gts 360m already, i thought maybe this will be easy to fix this for gts 350m. thanks to let me know.
keep up the great work!!


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 8, 2011)

Playing with the voltages with a laptop card? Wow, you really are asking for trouble.

Have you tried getting the bios from Toshiba? Perhaps they might be able to provide it.


----------



## JATownes (Feb 8, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> *Playing with the voltages with a laptop card? Wow, you really are asking for trouble.*
> Have you tried getting the bios from Toshiba? Perhaps they might be able to provide it.



This is the most truthful statement spoken in a thread today.


----------



## pbareges (Feb 8, 2011)

thank you guys but don't worry i don't want to push it too far. you see from what i've read gts 360m is just an overclocked gts 350m...my card was stock 450/1500/1050, nvidia specs are 500/1600/1250 and i was able to push it to 530/1700/1300 in a stable state(max temp is 65 when gaming and 57 with my laptop cooler on...so i'm far from killing it...from the stock setup it's quite impressive how i improve fps for demanding games like burnout paradise in stereoscopic 3d...my voltage cap looking at gpu-z logs seems to be 0.95v. gts 360m is exactly the same design with 575/1800/1436 specs and a tdp of 10w more so i guess it's the same card with a voltage cap of 1.1v. but i think toshiba or nvidia locked the vbios so we cannot get the 360m performance with 350m price...thanks anyway for helping

about asking the bios to toshiba i could but even if they send it to me i won't be able to flash the modified one as none of the tools  recognizes my card properly.


----------

